# He grabs my hair,does this count?



## stepmum

Ok I know Oliver's corrected age is still only just over two months but I'm just wondering when he will start grabbing toys and things? He grabs my hair, clothes, necklace, OH's chest hair etc so he has got a pretty good grip, does this count as grasping? He's been batting at toys for ages now but he seems frustrated at being ableto do just this. We put things in his hands and he holds them for a millisecond and then drops them. 

When did others preemies perfect their grasp with toys etc?


----------



## Lottie86

I would definitely count that! :D With Findlay we counted it from when he started deliberately grasping at things as to a baby anything and everything is a toy.


----------



## kelly6407

My little girl is 2 months corrected well almost 3 months and still not doing it
She watches toys and dangly things but doesnt make an effort to grab them.


----------



## nineena

I would definitely count that as grabbing hun, WELL DONE :)

Cant recall when Ella started doing things like that but sometimes we can drive ourselves crazy looking for developmental milestones and get worried when theyre not doing things as a sign of deveopmental delay. My Ella can do some things WAY ahead of her age, like she can put lids on bottles and twist them open and shut and can connect a syringe to a feeding set and can thread beads but she took longer to crawl and walk. xx


----------



## stepmum

aaah thanks ladies :hugs:

I always try to take his prem into account when it comes to his milestones and i don't mind too much if he is behind a bit as he's healthy and thats all that counts right now :thumb up: 

it was more for his sake cos he gets angry at not being able to grab his dangly toys (that darn blue frog on the jumperoo mostly!) but I suppose that will give him the motivation to do it, in the meantime my OH will just have to suck it up, or shave the 5 strands of hair on his chest :haha:


----------



## stepmum

nineena said:


> I would definitely count that as grabbing hun, WELL DONE :)
> 
> Cant recall when Ella started doing things like that but sometimes we can drive ourselves crazy looking for developmental milestones and get worried when theyre not doing things as a sign of deveopmental delay. *My Ella can do some things WAY ahead of her age, like she can put lids on bottles and twist them open and shut and can connect a syringe to a feeding set and can thread beads* but she took longer to crawl and walk. xx

can I just say go Ella! :happy dance: clever little sweetheart x


----------



## stepmum

Yayyy I must have spoken too soon as I walked in to the living room today to see which toy Oliver was shouting at on his playmat and LO and behold there he is yanking the hell out of the dangly monkey. I took his hand off and walked out to see if it was a fluke and went back in 5 minutes later and sure enough monkey was getting it again! Hehe so proud of him i nearly cried and I think all the racket was him shouting me in to tell me lol.


----------

